# umeboshi plums



## trumpet (Apr 1, 2003)

Has anyone tried these? - they were recommended to me by a eastern therpaist and I've taken them for a couple of days - very sharp because they are pickled in salt - but we shall see what they do. They are supposed to help the colon ....


----------

